# hi guys, need your help please!



## hannah (Aug 4, 2012)

hi guys!
i'm in need of two classical pieces to write a comparitive musical analysis at school. They both have to be from different eras(which two eras would be easiest to compare?) The length requirement is 800 or so words, so i need pieces that will enable me to do this if possible please. i was thinking, maybe 'clair de lune' by debussy, and chopin's 'raindrop prelude', but i think debussy is from the same era as chopin, am i right? i will greatly appreciate all of your suggestions. thanks!


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

hannah said:


> hi guys!
> i'm in need of two classical pieces to write a comparitive musical analysis at school. They both have to be from different eras(which two eras would be easiest to compare?) The length requirement is 800 or so words, so i need pieces that will enable me to do this if possible please. i was thinking, maybe 'clair de lune' by debussy, and chopin's 'raindrop prelude', but i think debussy is from the same era as chopin, am i right? i will greatly appreciate all of your suggestions. thanks!


Debussy was part of impressionist era, late 19th early 20th century. Chopin was early-mid romantic period (1810-1849).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

_@beetzart_ has given you the 'eras' poop. I don't see how you can make a meaningful comparison of those particular pieces though. Maybe an etude from each of them? Probably from Debussy's Book One rather than Book Two. The differences are certainly dramatic enough, it will be the similarities you find that will interest 'Teach'.

Or, you can do what the whippersnappers here usually do, and ignore the Wisdom of the Aged.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree with Beetzart that they are not from the same era if you are very specific. But it is probably more interesting to do a comparison that implies some development. If I had to do such an exercise I would take a concerto grosso from Handel and compare it to a much more modern piano concert (Beethoven, Tschaiovsky). You can describe how the concrto grosso has developed itself to the (piano)concerto. 

That would make a bigger difference then Debussy/Chopin.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I would choose Bach and Mozart. Two massive names, and two eras that are very easy to compare and contrast. Why? Because the Classical revolution which overtook the Baroque is one of the biggest revolutions in music history, while still easy to analyze. Hence the differences are stark, but they are quite close in time so easy to compare.

You can talk about phrase structure, texture (counterpoint vs. homophony), dynamics (after all, the invention of the crescendo by the Manheim school is often taken to be the beginning of the classical era), the classical love of the dominant key. Lots of things.


----------

